# fehler mit firefox, alles wird RIESIG dargestellt, auch in diesem forum



## Kurt Cobain (30. August 2005)

hallo

hab da n problem mit meinem firefox
seit ner weile zeigt er verschiedene sachen falsch an


das problem ist, dass er *inputfelder, buttons und schriften* riesig darstellt, obwohl ich gar kein css verwende

ein bsp ist das hochgeladene bild 1 es zeigt ein formular mit *inputfeld, textarea* und einem *submitbutton,*
außer der textarea wird alles zu groß dargestellt obwohl ich da nicht mit css arbeite


*bild 2* zeigt dieses forum beim schreiben eines neuen threads

und selbst dort ist das input feld zu groß.


was hab ich an meinem browser verstellt oder was ist die lösung für mein problem?

danke


----------



## Kurt Cobain (30. August 2005)

eins hab ich festgestellt:

im netscape geht das script normal


----------



## Gumbo (30. August 2005)

Hast du aus Versehen mit der Zoom-Funktion rumgespielt?


----------



## Kurt Cobain (30. August 2005)

*nein*     .....


----------



## Gumbo (30. August 2005)

Wie sieht’s mit der Standardschriftgröße in den Einstellungen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. August 2005)

Ich würde mal tippen, dass dort was mit den CSS-Dateien schiefgelaufen ist(hast du daran rumgefummelt?, oder evtl. nen neues Theme installiert?)

Hänge hier doch mal folgende Dateien ran:

FireFoxProgrammverzeichnis\res\forms.css
User\Anwendungsdaten\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\irgendwas\chrome\userChrome.css


----------



## Kurt Cobain (30. August 2005)

und nach was soll ich da gucken


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. August 2005)

z.B. nach ungewöhnlich grossen Angaben für Schriftgrösse bei inputs 

Wenn du da nichts findest, könntest du mal in die Adresszeile *about:config* eingeben und da nach *ui.-moz-field* bzw. *ui.-moz-button* suchen.

Noch ne andere Frage... in anderen Programmen sind deine Buttons/Eingabefelder aber normal gross?!


----------

